
How to segfault bash: a() { a; }; a - JelteF
Just wait a bit and you will get a SEGV error
======
dozzie
It's not a surprising result. You just run out of stack with your infinite
recursion, and shells usually don't perform tail call optimization.

------
davidddavidson
So does

    
    
        :(){ :|: & };:

------
bbcbasic
Cousin of fork bomb?

